# Fayoum



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

who knows about a good tour or somebody who has a 4X4 with a reliable driver to go on a daytrip to the Fayoum Oasis?

I like to visit the oasis, the qarun lake, the small waterfall at wadi rayan, the whale bones in wadi al hittan and also the pyramid of meidum all in one day if possible, of course by starting really early. 

Or is this all possible also by hiring a taxi? I heard for the road to the wadi al hittan you need a 4X4.


Thanks for help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry cant help but you do realise we are on high alert for terror acts against tourists?


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes i know, even a friend from the US is not allowed anymore to go to this area with his 4X4. Somehow i just dont wanna leave egypt without seeing Fayoum, of course i don´t want to stay overnight. Terror acts can happen anywhere, but i heard before touring into wadi al hittan, you usually have to get a permit and an escort from the police in fayoum.

I am trying in my last weeks here to see what i havent seen, went last weekend to marsa matrouh, rosetta and abu qir with local bus and minibuses, felt safe everwhere beside the traffic.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stay over nite at the lake, such as the Helnan Auberge (and you can even sit in the same chair as Winston Churchill). It's a long drive, so to avoid traveling at night, best to stay over night. The area is rather sleepy, just don't travel on a Friday and you should be just fine. With a proper tour guide and vehicle there should be no issues. I'm sure you'll be the only tourists around and make the locals very happy! The fish restaurants around the lake are excellent.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Stay over nite at the lake, such as the Helnan Auberge (and you can even sit in the same chair as Winston Churchill). It's a long drive, so to avoid traveling at night, best to stay over night. The area is rather sleepy, just don't travel on a Friday and you should be just fine. With a proper tour guide and vehicle there should be no issues. I'm sure you'll be the only tourists around and make the locals very happy! The fish restaurants around the lake are excellent.


And do you know any proper tourguide with proper vehicle? Thats actually what i am looking for. The Helnan Auberge is too pricey for me, 130$ a night according to the website.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

try facebook
I was only looking at an advert that had appeared on my facebook the other day about 4x4 trips to different areas of Egypt - and all the places you mentioned are on there.
WHen I get home (I work for a company that don't 'allow' us to open facebook at work) i will have a look or try the search for cairo desrt trips or something.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Fayoum is on my places to visit too so I would be really interested in hearing how your trip goes please.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry guys, i didnt make it anymore to fayoum, instead i just had a good 5 days diving in sharm. I almost joined a group from facebook to fayoum, but they didnt tour wadi al hittan. Well thats then one of my reasons to come back to egypt, if ever


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Good luck on your new life.. lets us know how you are doing, you are welcome to still sign on here in Egypt lol

Maiden


----------

